# No 1 Haircut



## newseeker1 (20 Jan 2008)

Girlfriend wants me to get a No 1 Haircut  - not too sure myself 

How short does No 1 Blade leave your hair - or does it leave any


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Jan 2008)

You could always test it first on an inconspicuous area?


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jan 2008)

In true Britney style tell her to be the guinea pig and you'll make up your mind when you see how hers fairs out.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

No. 1 is a few mm short of bald.


----------



## z104 (20 Jan 2008)

Tell her that you'll get one if she gets one.


----------



## SidTheDweeb (20 Jan 2008)

Niallers said:


> Tell her that you'll get one if she gets one.



tell her you'd prefer if she was bald


----------



## Caveat (20 Jan 2008)

newseeker1 said:


> Girlfriend wants me to get a No 1 Haircut - not too sure myself
> 
> How short does No 1 Blade leave your hair - or does it leave any


 
I believe it is a 3mm cut.


----------



## Jake2000 (21 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No. 1 is a few mm short of bald.


 
don't you mean a few mm _long_ of bald!


----------



## boaber (21 Jan 2008)

you should go for something like this... [broken link removed]


----------



## Paulone (22 Jan 2008)

Depends how long your hair is! Would be tough to go from flowing locks to Kojak.

Blade-1 is enough to get you barred from some schools as well...  better make sure that this isn't going to be an issue!

Blade-1 will also make plain every bump on your skull and mole or imperfection on your scalp. Bear in mind that you might not like the shape of your own head.

Are you losing your hair? My mate goes for the no-hair-at-all look because he has fairly advance male pattern baldness and thinks the no-hair look is better than half a head of hair. 

It's a great way to get to wear caps and other trendy headgear tho.

If you are nervous, why not get your head shaved for charity and then you can always use that as an excuse if you don't like it and wish to grow it back?!!


----------

